# Working photographer's blog



## Edward Crim (May 23, 2008)

This is the place where I show what I've been doing recently. I have some ongoing projects I'm working on (State Capitols, for instance) as well as weddings, portraits, etc. I usually update it several times each week. Take a look, I think you'll enjoy it! 

http://www.edwardcrim.com/blog


----------

